# chevaliers de la table mac... comment fait-on?



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

Chers tous,

c'est dur de débuter, on est obligé de poser des questions idiotes, on redoute de se faire violemment modérer (motif : insulte à l'intelligence)
Bref... comment fait-on pour parler en direct? Ca a l'air bien, ça m'ennuirait de passer à côté...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

Tu ouvres la bouche, et de là sortent des lettres, des syllables qui, mises les unes derrière les autres, forment des mots puis des phrases, puis ainsi de suite pour former un dialogue


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

Plus serieusement tu veux quoi?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Plus serieusement tu veux quoi?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Du rhum, des femmes et d'la bière nom de dieu


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Du rhum, des femmes et d'la bière nom de dieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non pas toi


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *on redoute de se faire violemment modérer (motif : insulte à l'intelligence)* 

[/QUOTE]

les modérateurs sont tout doux ici avec les femmes habillés de haut en bas en cuir et conduisant des Lotus Elan.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tu ouvres la bouche, et de là sortent des lettres, des syllables qui, mises les unes derrière les autres, forment des mots puis des phrases, puis ainsi de suite pour former un dialogue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Maitre Cappello et Bernard Pivot sont passé par là.

*Message édité par benjamin (23/03/2003 00:35)* 

héhé !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Du rhum, des femmes et d'la bière nom de dieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Finn, au lieu de te laisser aller à proférer des insanités (même si elles relèvent du bon sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), peut-être devrais tu expliquer à bottes de cuir comment utiliser ichat. C'est peut-être ça la question (ou alors c'est une énigme à RV ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je profiterais des leçons pour le prochain burger.


----------



## benjamin (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Maitre Cappello et Bernard Pivot sont passé par là.

Message édité par benjamin (23/03/2003 00:35) 

héhé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais qu'une personne intéressée par ce sujet est très portée sur les fautes d'orthographe (j'espère ne pas en dire trop), autant que sur les points de suspension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

les modérateurs sont tout doux ici avec les femmes habillés de haut en bas en cuir et conduisant des Lotus Elan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Justement c'est toi qu'elle attendait Emma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez je vous laisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

 autant que sur les points de suspension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou de suspicion


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Justement c'est toi qu'elle attendait Emma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non ! désolé ! je suis pris et Fidel en plus t'ai-je dit !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

En tout cas joli pseudo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A quand l'avatar


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

il n'y a pas d'affichage simultané? je dois à chaque fois taper une réponse à un message précis? et ça ne s'actualise pas tout seul?et comment on fait pour savoir si d'autres ont dit des choses aussi?
et merci d'avoir répondu
(désolée)


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

formidable! tout comme dans la vraie vie, sauf qu'il faut agiter très vite ses petits doigts sur le clavier, pis appuyer sur des tas de boutons : répondre, continuer, merci pas la peine de me montrer un  paerçu de mon message et oui, ok, redirigez moi vers le forum , et tout... je ne sais pas... c'est long, c'est un vrai investissement mental!
merci de la réponse


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

tu as tout compris, il n'y a pas non d'affichage simultanée. Ce n'est pas un chat. Bienvenue parmi nous !


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * c'est long, c'est un vrai investissement mental! * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai ça !! quand je pense que j'ai quasiment fait 16000 messages comme ça (en comptant les disparus du crash...) !!


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

Il y a là de fait une certaine sagesse : n'est-elle pas prodigieusement agile?  (cela dit, je m'étonne de la lotus)


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * (cela dit, je m'étonne de la lotus)  * 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble bien avoir vu une Lotus parmi les Morgan et MG.


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

VOILA C'est CA (dit-elle, folle de joie d'avoir été comprise) : c'est le cruel manque d'ichat, mais il me manquait du vocabulaire


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

bonne nuit (Aston Martin?)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

Allez zou, bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bienvenue Madame Peel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et faites de beaux rêves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les garçons


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

Merci! 
quant à l'avatar, il attendra un petit peu de maîtrise...


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

c'est tout moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci
doux rêves


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

alors un modèle très discret, une petite chose pour la ville?


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

ichat ? bah tu te connectes sur aim. tu t'enregistres et tu nous rejoins !

ya plein de salons "toubarvert" "macgeneration" "macbidouille" par exemple.


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Allez zou, bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bienvenue Madame Peel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et faites de beaux rêves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les garçons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

hum.... aaaaaaaaah... chut.... je vais aller nourri les grenouilles tiens...


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

... 
...
bon, je pose encore une question, et si vraiment je ne comprends pas, je promets de me taire et de relire tout le manuel de programmation en pearl, comme punition... 
je ne sais pas ce que c'est aim, je vais où? je charge quoi?
et puis, le dirais-je? et j'espère que ce n'est pas un atroce handicap, mais je suis sous... heu... pc


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * ... 
 mais je suis sous... heu... pc
* 

[/QUOTE]








 est ce qu'on peut dormir maintenant ?


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

bon, je vais apprendre par coeur le manuel... je mérite de souffrir!


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * et puis, le dirais-je? et j'espère que ce n'est pas un atroce handicap, mais je suis sous... heu... pc
* 

[/QUOTE]

_Nobody's perfect !_

tu vas sur  AIM, tu fais tout comme ils disent, après tu demandes à l'un d'entre nous ayant affiché son pseudo AIM (ou iChat, c'est pareil) sur les forums de t'emmener vers un salon et là tu chattes.

mais pour parler ici, point besoin d'aim. tes doigts agiles suffiront.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais qu'une personne intéressée par ce sujet est très portée sur les fautes d'orthographe (j'espère ne pas en dire trop), autant que sur les points de suspension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

hum...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

 et là tu chattes.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur un toit brulant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (la combinaison est appropriée)

_Bon allez cette fois je coupe le Bouzin _


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

Merci!
c'est pas mal, en fait, on a le temps de réfléchir à ce qu'on va dire pendant qu'on se fait rediriger (c'est pas un  truc pour les petits joueurs à 56000), ça devrait limiter les absurdités...


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

tiens, on peut se répondre à soi-même...


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

Pas exactement probant pour une première expérience, mais ça peut se travailler, une sorte de Graal ou que sais-je.
merci de toute cette aide et de toute cette patience
Bonne nuit


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * Merci!
c'est pas mal, en fait, on a le temps de réfléchir à ce qu'on va dire pendant qu'on se fait rediriger (c'est pas un  truc pour les petits joueurs à 56000), ça devrait limiter les absurdités...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Emma.
Sorry pour vendredi, on c'était mal compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MacG n'est effectivement pas un chat mais un forum.
Mais tu vas vite t'y faire, c'est déjà bien parti...


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Salut Emma.
Sorry pour vendredi, on c'était mal compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MacG n'est effectivement pas un chat mais un forum.
Mais tu vas vite t'y faire, c'est déjà bien parti... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarff ! Arrête 'tanplan, ça sonne faux


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Mouarff ! Arrête 'tanplan, ça sonne faux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

Sorzy ton grozavatar, ce sera plus proche de ta réalité


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Salut Emma.
Sorry pour vendredi, on c'était mal compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour me faire pardonner, je t'ai envoyé par message privé un lien pour ton avatar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_message privé : une petite icône de lettre qui clignotte en haut à gauche de la page, devant "index des forums"..._


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

Je préfère celui-là :












(avec Sonnyboy dans la main)


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je préfère celui-là :

(avec Sonnyboy dans la main)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mouahahahahahahaha !!
Ça m'étonne pas de toi tient...


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

a y est, je suis avatardisée! (merci tanplan) - mais discret, pas genre cuir et latex! (elle est superbe, Madame Peel, oui) il me manque juste la voiture, maintenant, je prends AUSSI les lotus.
Un cabriolet, cela dit, ce serait pas mal : temps superbe! quittons nos claviers pour nous egayer dans la ville!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mouahahahahahahaha !!
Ça m'étonne pas de toi tient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et de Sonnyboy non plus d'ailleurs !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * a y est, je suis avatardisée! (merci tanplan) - mais discret, pas genre cuir et latex! (elle est superbe, Madame Peel, oui) il me manque juste la voiture, maintenant, je prends AUSSI les lotus.
Un cabriolet, cela dit, ce serait pas mal : temps superbe! quittons nos claviers pour nous egayer dans la ville!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Content qu'il te plaise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec un temps pareil, c'est vrai que c'est criminel de s'user les yeux sur un écran...
Zouuuu !! Tout le monde en terrasse. Lunettes de soleil acceptées...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

Il ne te reste plus qu'à mettre 2 ou 3 informations sur toi (travail, région......couleur de cheveux...)


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

c'est le côté serpent qui frappe le plus, quand on y pense...


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Il ne te reste plus qu'à mettre 2 ou 3 informations sur toi (travail, région......couleur de cheveux...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
L'avatar parle de lui-même mon garçon...


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

allez, hop! les bords du canal saint martin, ça c'est bon -


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * c'est le côté serpent qui frappe le plus, quand on y pense...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui. Ici on aime aussi les animaux.


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * allez, hop! les bords du canal saint martin, ça c'est bon -   * 

[/QUOTE]
Chaise-longue, pêche à la ligne, pétanque... Les vacances au bord de l'eau quoi.


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'avatar parle de lui-même mon garçon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, voilà, exactement, c'est bien moi, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Chaise-longue, pêche à la ligne, pétanque... Les vacances au bord de l'eau quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Manque plus que le p'tit vin blanc et l'accordéon...


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

oui, voilà, exactement, c'est bien moi, n'est-ce pas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi je n'en ai jamais douté.


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Chaise-longue, pêche à la ligne, pétanque... Les vacances au bord de l'eau quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
disons que de fait, on  a plus de chances de pêcher une chaise longue qu'une daurade, dans le canal


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'avatar parle de lui-même mon garçon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai déjà mis le lieu, je vais voir ce que je peux trouver d'autre..; j'ai bien compris que le but était d'être le plus vrai, le plus honnête, le plus descriptif possible


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
disons que de fait, on  a plus de chances de pêcher une chaise longue qu'une daurade, dans le canal   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ou un Amok coincé dans un filet !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si tu croise le vieux loup et sa belle sur les berges, fais leur coucou pour moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Il ne sera pas dur à reconnaitre, vacillant sur ses rollers..._


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
 j'ai bien compris que le but était d'être le plus vrai, le plus honnête, le plus descriptif possible  * 

[/QUOTE]
Cela va de soi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_T'as pas un droit de réserve en tant qu'agent spéciale ?_


----------



## peel.emma (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ou un Amok coincé dans un filet !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










un amok comme dans Zweig?

Si tu croise le vieux loup et sa belle sur les berges, fais leur coucou pour moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne sera pas dur à reconnaitre, vacillant sur ses rollers...









* 

[/QUOTE]
et je lui fais un corche-pied dans la foulée?

bon, je file, des bisous


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai bien compris que le but était d'être le plus vrai, le plus honnête, le plus descriptif possible  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'emets quelques réserves sur "vrai" et "honnête".


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
et je lui fais un corche-pied dans la foulée?

bon, je file, des bisous  * 

[/QUOTE]

ROoooooh...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nanananananan, C'est pas la peine, il se débrouille très bien tout seul, il freine même des mains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour les bisous - pareil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Kristof, t'es dispensé de commentaires..._


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Kristof, t'es dispensé de commentaires...









* 

[/QUOTE]je soutiens 'tanplan ! krystof, c'est pas beau de casser ses jouets dès qu'on vient de les recevoir...


----------



## bonpat (23 Mars 2003)

zut ! j'ai raté la peel.

J'aurais bien quelques conseils à lui donner...


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Kristof, t'es dispensé de commentaires...









* 

[/QUOTE]






 J'ai rien dit....pas encore


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * zut ! j'ai raté la peel.

J'aurais bien quelques conseils à lui donner...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tout conseil est bienvenu (mais lpas de philosophie new age!)
merci d'avance
veuillez agréer, etc.


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
tout conseil est bienvenu (mais lpas de philosophie new age!)
merci d'avance
veuillez agréer, etc.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Méfie toi de RV, 'tanplan, Finn_Atlas, Globalcut (surtout lui), melaure, krystof, fabienr. 

Je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment mais eux ils savent pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas trop philosophique comme conseil ou alors super very new age


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

grosso modo, je me méfie de tout le monde?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vraiment un monde de brutes, alors?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ne quitte jamais ton adversaire des yeux, même quand tu le salues...)


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Méfie toi de RV, 'tanplan, Finn_Atlas, Globalcut (surtout lui), melaure, krystof, fabienr. 

Je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment mais eux ils savent pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas trop philosophique comme conseil ou alors super very new age   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

Je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment mais eux ils savent pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens, ça me fait penser à si tu ne sais pas pourquoi tu bats... (on doit les battre, alors?)


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Méfie toi de RV, 'tanplan, Finn_Atlas, Globalcut (surtout lui), melaure, krystof, fabienr. 

Je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment mais eux ils savent pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas trop philosophique comme conseil ou alors super very new age   * 

[/QUOTE]

On se sent aimé, ça fait plaisir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Salue le chat de Rembrandt pour moi bonpat..._


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Bienvenue Emma, si ça te dis ce soir il y a burger quizz, c'est un jeu très enrichissant. Si tu veux gagner viens avex nous les mayos, les meilleurs.


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Méfie toi de RV, 'tanplan, Finn_Atlas, Globalcut (surtout lui), melaure, krystof, fabienr. 

Je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment mais eux ils savent pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas trop philosophique comme conseil ou alors super very new age   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que je fais dans cette liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais alors, vraiment pas


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bienvenue Emma, si ça te dis ce soir il y a burger quizz, c'est un jeu très enrichissant. Si tu veux gagner viens avex nous les mayos, les meilleurs.







* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de ton bienvenue
Je ne peux pas passer ce soir, mais
_Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts!
Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts!_


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

Merci


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Merci de ton bienvenue
Je ne peux pas passer ce soir, mais
Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts!
Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts! * 

[/QUOTE]

Je la trouve très sympa Emma


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je la trouve très sympa Emma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a tout de suite compris à qui il fallait s'adresser pour avoir les bonnes réponses


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Elle a tout de suite compris à qui il fallait s'adresser pour avoir les bonnes réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Intuition féminine


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je la trouve très sympa Emma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Très sympa, mais pas très bien renseignée : sans doute un effet collatéral d'une propagande éhontée. Mais ce n'est pas tout de faire monter la mayo, encore faut-il qu'elle ne retombe pas.

Il s'agira de répondre aux questions et non d'ânonner des slogans creux, qu'on se le dise.


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
tout conseil est bienvenu (mais lpas de philosophie new age!)
merci d'avance
veuillez agréer, etc.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je révise mon conseil après étude :
Méfie toi de Globalcut seulement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est toujours pas trop philosophique pour toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je révise mon conseil après étude :
Méfie toi de Globalcut seulement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

hé! ca suffit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais pas si tu as remarqué mais je suis cool en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais de meme


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je révise mon conseil après étude :
Méfie toi de Globalcut seulement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est toujours pas trop philosophique pour toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il n'est pas dangereux globalcut... Un peu raleur mais pas dangereux...


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Merci de ton bienvenue
Je ne peux pas passer ce soir, mais
Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts!
Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts! * 

[/QUOTE]






Une nouvelle pompom-girl ?


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

hé! ca suffit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais pas si tu as remarqué mais je suis cool en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais de meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je révise une dernière fois mon conseil après étude complète :
Méfie toi de personne. 

Point de vue philosophique tu tiens le coup ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts!
Allez, les Mayos, les Mayos sont les plus forts! * 

[/QUOTE]


même pas vrai ! c'est les ketchup les plus forts !!!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 


même pas vrai ! c'est les ketchup les plus forts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien de le croire. Ca évite la déprime.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien de le croire. Ca évite la déprime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en connais d'autre qui vont etre déprimés ce soir ..


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

J'en connais d'autre qui vont etre déprimés ce soir .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

M'étonnerais. Je sors d'une large victoire sur les ketchup hier soir (merci mes coéquipiers), je suis relax, à l'aise, décontracté du gland, bref, tout va bien.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Moi je n'ai jamais joué .. mais je sors de 2 mois de victoires sur les différents quizz de l'irc .. je pars sur de moi


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

Profite donc de tes derniers instants de bonheur


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

dodge : "meme pas mal ! hehehe !"
et je contre avec un : toi d'abord "


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * dodge : "meme pas mal ! hehehe !"
et je contre avec un : toi d'abord "  * 

[/QUOTE]









 Tu commences à fatiguer là. Faut arrêter


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Parfaitement en forme ! Vous allez prendre une patée ... c'est tout.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

_les Mayos sont beaux, 
Les Mayos sont grands
tu veux parier gagnant?
mise tout sur les Mayos!
_


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

(cela dit, je suis tourjours lourdée par les énigmes de bonpat...)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

J'suis d'accord sur les énigmes de bonpat .. faut qu'il arrete de mettre des trucs pas clairs dans son café ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre, ce sont les ketchup qui gagnent ce soir


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je révise une dernière fois mon conseil après étude complète :
Méfie toi de personne. 

Point de vue philosophique tu tiens le coup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis à fond, là... ok, je ne me méfie de personne : ça c'est de la vraie philosophie! Hobbes, va dormir, retour à Rousseau (pré-civilisation) - ou à candy, je ne sais pas trop! (ou Candy Rousseau?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en tout cas, merci de ces conseils avisés et sages


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * J'suis d'accord sur les énigmes de bonpat .. faut qu'il arrete de mettre des trucs pas clairs dans son café ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre, ce sont les ketchup qui gagnent ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
mais ce n'est pas le 31, le prochain match?


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
mais ce n'est pas le 31, le prochain match?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait. Tu es la bienvenue.

Miss Peel we're needed


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

aucune idée de la date ..


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Intuition féminine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Et la prodigieuse capacité de conviction de Barbarella, bien sûr, qui ne fait que confirmer la nette supériorité de l'équipe ... (je salue les ketchup, quand même, on ne sait jamais...)


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Miss Peel we're needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 zut et zut, je ne suis jamais dispo le lundi... moi qui pensais acclamer l'équipe, encourager les supporters, chauffer la salle! damned! too bad!
Je me contenterai de l'acheminement des fleurs et félicitations, alors?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 






 Et la prodigieuse capacité de conviction de Barbarella, bien sûr, qui ne fait que confirmer la nette supériorité de l'équipe ... (je salue les ketchup, quand même, on ne sait jamais...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mouais .. on verra qui tape les reponses le plus vite


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

mouais .. on verra qui tape les reponses le plus vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne s'agit pas de taper les réponses, il faut d'abord les connaîtres.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

mouais .. on verra qui tape les reponses le plus vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est petit... comme si la victoire dépendait de la vitesse de frappe!!!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

c'est petit... comme si la victoire dépendait de la vitesse de frappe!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et toc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est bien Emma, tu apprends vite.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

c'est petit... comme si la victoire dépendait de la vitesse de frappe!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si la victoire dépendait effectivement de la vitesse des doigts sur le clavier, barbarella n'aurait pas gagné une seule partie, et pourtant elle n'a pas perdu une seule fois,  comme quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je suis d'accord avec kristof (et miss peel).


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Miss Peel we're needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et dire que j'avais manqué cela... 
congratulations, Steed


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si la victoire dépendait effectivement de la vitesse des doigts sur le clavier, barbarella n'aurait pas gagné une seule partie, et pourtant elle n'a pas perdu une seule fois,  comme quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je suis d'accord avec kristof (et miss peel).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on verra bien


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

Et puis, une hâche ou une mitrailleuse lourde, pour poster, ça peut parfois géner, c'pas [MGZ]Slug ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

on verra bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh, mais on s'avance, on s'avance... on ne craint rien!


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait. Tu es la bienvenue.

Miss Peel we're needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu pourras me rendre mon parapluie kristof ?
La météo va bientôt se dégrader...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et puis, une hâche ou une mitrailleuse lourde, pour poster, ça peut parfois géner, c'pas [MGZ]Slug ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'me disais aussi, y avait comme un truc bizarre.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Et dire que j'avais manqué cela... 
congratulations, Steed  * 

[/QUOTE]

L'intégral en DVD, ça aide


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et puis, une hâche ou une mitrailleuse lourde, pour poster, ça peut parfois géner, c'pas [MGZ]Slug ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oh, souvent, tout n'est qu'une question d'organisation : un magnum artistement noué ne gêne en rien la mobilité ni du coude, ni du poignet. (voir "modes et travaux" avril)


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu pourras me rendre mon parapluie kristof ?
La météo va bientôt se dégrader... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, j'en ai encore un peu besoin


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et puis, une hâche ou une mitrailleuse lourde, pour poster, ça peut parfois géner, c'pas [MGZ]Slug ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je laisse toujours mon matériel au verstiaire ... gentleman jusqu'au bout


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

L'intégral en DVD, ça aide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nice!!! et tout, ou bien seulement la période Mme Peel (personnellement, je n'aime pas Tara King) ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, j'en ai encore un peu besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Je garde la jaguar alors...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je garde la jaguar alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

nan, je la garde ... tu vas faire des traces sur les sieges avec tes papates


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

nice!!! et tout, ou bien seulement la période Mme Peel (personnellement, je n'aime pas Tara King) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu lui ressembles moins surtout.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

nice!!! et tout, ou bien seulement la période Mme Peel (personnellement, je n'aime pas Tara King) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout évidemment, excepté la première saison avec Honor Blackman, ou quelques épisodes ont définitivement été perdus


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu lui ressemble moins surtout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE] 





 ça doit être ça, alors... aaah... you're a gentleman


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tout évidemment, excepté la première saison avec Honor Blackman, ou quelques épisodes ont définitivement été perdus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai trouvé mon maître!
respect


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 





 ça doit être ça, alors... aaah... you're a gentleman  * 

[/QUOTE]
Heeuuuuu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Kristof, le parapluie s'te plait..._


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai trouvé mon maître!
respect 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu pourrais l'écrire en caractères gras s'il te plaît.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Heeuuuuu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kristof, le parapluie s'te plait...






* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop tard (voir le post ci-dessus)


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

nan, je la garde ... tu vas faire des traces sur les sieges avec tes papates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle ne lance pas de missile celle-là, t'en auras pas vraiment usage.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Trop tard (voir le post ci-dessus)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Aaaaah bravo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de me faire tirer ma jaguar et mon parapluie en moins de dix minutes !!
Il avait raison bonpat... Faut se méfier, il y a des voyous qui trainent sur ces forums !!


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

je file dîner, suis en retard, avec tout ça

je prends mon parapluie et monte dans ma jaguar, hop!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Aaaaah bravo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de me faire tirer ma jaguar et mon parapluie en moins de dix minutes !!
Il avait raison bonpat... Faut se méfier, il y a des voyous qui trainent sur ces forums !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais pas la tête. Tiens, je t'offre un petit café pour te consoler.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Fais pas la tête. Tiens, je t'offre un petit café pour te consoler.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Y-a pas de pomme là-dedans ?!


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * je file dîner, suis en retard, avec tout ça

je prends mon parapluie et monte dans ma jaguar, hop!
* 

[/QUOTE]
Bonne soirée Miss Peel.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Y-a pas de pomme là-dedans ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Alcoolique


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je révise une dernière fois mon conseil après étude complète :
Méfie toi de personne. 

Point de vue philosophique tu tiens le coup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Alcoolique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça t'apprendra à me confondre avec bonpat.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça t'apprendra à me confondre avec bonpat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas de méprise. bonpat, c'est celui qui réfléchit.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a pas de méprise. bonpat, c'est celui qui réfléchit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

nan ..qui fait reflechir ..


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a pas de méprise. bonpat, c'est celui qui réfléchit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas parce qu'il pose des devinettes (dont il a la solution) qu'il réflechit beaucoup, y-a qu'à voir ses performances sur les énigmes d'RV...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a pas de méprise. bonpat, c'est celui qui réfléchit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
tu appelles ça comme ça toi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas parce qu'il pose des devinettes (dont il a la solution) qu'il réflechit beaucoup, y-a qu'à voir ses performances sur les énigmes d'RV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

voila, la on est d'accord


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

nan ..qui fait reflechir .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça fait doublon mais c'est pas grâve, si bonpat passe par là, il comprendra.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

voila, la on est d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour une fois !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pour une fois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

hum hum ...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

hum hum ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

_guili guili guili..._


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

guili guili guili...






* 

[/QUOTE]

_fait risette a tonton !_


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

fait risette a tonton !






* 

[/QUOTE]

_C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases ..._


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases ...






* 

[/QUOTE]

des phrases avec des pompoms ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas parce qu'il pose des devinettes (dont il a la solution) qu'il réflechit beaucoup, y-a qu'à voir ses performances sur les énigmes d'RV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux aussi dire qu'il comprend les solutions lui !!


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
tu appelles ça comme ça toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non/oui


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

oui/non ca marche pas ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * oui/non ca marche pas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

meme pas cool !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * meme pas cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]









je ne peux pas en dire plus


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

moi si ...

meme pas cool du tout na


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases ...






* 

[/QUOTE]

back, et tout le monde est au dodo... navrant...
vous avez arrêté la production parce que des clients devenaient aveugles?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

back, et tout le monde est au dodo... navrant...
vous avez arrêté la production parce que des clients devenaient aveugles?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben, tu dors Emma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es pas navrante pour autant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2003)

Bon mes cocos vous avez sacrément floodés ici. Je vous lirais en rentrant (ou tout à 'heure au boulot mais discretement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon mes cocos vous avez sacrément floodés ici. Je vous lirais en rentrant (ou tout à 'heure au boulot mais discretement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  * 

[/QUOTE]

et bien, tu vas en avoir du boulo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courrage pour le taf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonzaiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *
Bonzaiiiiiiiiiii  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu te lances dans la culture d'arbres miniatures ?


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

tu te lances dans la culture d'arbres miniatures ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a pas choisi le plus facile. Plus c'est petit, plus c'est compliqué à entretenir ces bêtes là.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ben, tu dors Emma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es pas navrante pour autant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh nononononono, ce n'est pas pour les gens, "navrant", c'est la situation, et j'étais navrée désolée... j'ai pas encore bien calé mes horaires


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il a pas choisi le plus facile. Plus c'est petit, plus c'est compliqué à entretenir ces bêtes là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je me demande si je n'aurais pas raté un  sous-entendu...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
je me demande si je n'aurais pas raté un  sous-entendu...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Aucun sous-entendu de ma part, tout est clair.

Champagne Emma ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Aucun sous-entendu de ma part, tout est clair.

Champagne Emma ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Shall I? yes, Steed, please.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'adore les paniers pique-nique de Steed)


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

J'ai une énigme, bon, elle est un peu connue, mais elle est bien : quelle serait  la suite de cette suite ?
1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221
1113213211
31131211131221
13211311123113112211
................................................?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

yeeeeeeeeees! je ne suis plus junior!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Shall I? yes, Steed, please.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'adore les paniers pique-nique de Steed)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le raffinement so british poussé à l'extrême


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * J'ai une énigme, bon, elle est un peu connue, mais elle est bien : quelle serait  la suite de cette suite ?
1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221
1113213211
31131211131221
13211311123113112211
................................................?  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as raison, un peu trop...


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Le raffinement so british poussé à l'extrême  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





 c'est vraiment un concept fort, le panier pique-nique Champagne/ caviar!!!


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

t'as raison, un peu trop...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Argh!!! bonpat ici!!! je me terre sous mon tapis de souris! honte à moi d'avoir tenté l'énigme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(cela dit, pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas - et en cherchant bien, quand même...) elle n'est pas mal, non?


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 





 c'est vraiment un concept fort, le panier pique-nique Champagne/ caviar!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sans compter les plats cuisinés réchauffés sur le moteur du véhicule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un vrai gentleman ce Steed.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Sans compter les plats cuisinés réchauffés sur le moteur du véhicule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un vrai gentleman ce Steed.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout un savoir-vivre... 
Je me demande si c'est reproductible, je veux dire, sans MD ni jaguar ni Rolls... Une version un peu cheap...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Tout un savoir-vivre... 
Je me demande si c'est reproductible, je veux dire, sans MD ni jaguar ni Rolls... Une version un peu cheap...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me parait difficile. Les gens ne prennent plus le temps aujourd'hui. Alors qu'une bonne entrecôte cuite aux vapeurs de diesel...hmmmm, un régal.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Tout un savoir-vivre... 
Je me demande si c'est reproductible, je veux dire, sans MD ni jaguar ni Rolls... Une version un peu cheap...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Evite les diesels...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Evite les diesels... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'évites de me piquer mes idées tôa


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
 Alors qu'une bonne entrecôte cuite aux vapeurs de diesel...hmmmm, un régal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce qu'on appelle se faire griller (ou enrhumer, mais par ce beau soleil...) !!


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

T'évites de me piquer mes idées tôa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Quand tu me rendras mon parapluie, NA !!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ce qu'on appelle se faire griller (ou enrhumer, mais par ce beau soleil...) !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

N'insiste pas, tu n'as plus aucune chance.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

c'est délicat, le fumet du diesel? et on pose à même le capot? (j'ouvre une page idées cuisine)


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * c'est délicat, le fumet du diesel? et on pose à même le capot? (j'ouvre une page idées cuisine)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne peux pas te répondre, je n'ai pas de diesel...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne peux pas te répondre, je n'ai pas de diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais peut-être que kristof...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * c'est délicat, le fumet du diesel? et on pose à même le capot? (j'ouvre une page idées cuisine)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, sur la culasse, directement.
Mais bon, un excellent champagne devrait suffire à effacer l'arrière goût de pétrole.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne peux pas te répondre, je n'ai pas de diesel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
tu cuisines comment, les entrecôtes, du coup?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, sur la culasse, directement.
Mais bon, un excellent champagne devrait suffire à effacer l'arrière goût de pétrole.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
entrecôte culassée sauce marchand de pétrole et veuve cliquot...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
tu cuisines comment, les entrecôtes, du coup?   * 

[/QUOTE]

'tanplan ne mange que du tartare


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

'tanplan ne mange que du tartare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
et il y en a beaucoup, par ici?


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
tu cuisines comment, les entrecôtes, du coup?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis vieux-jeu - au feu de bois.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je suis vieux-jeu - au feu de bois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai essayé le grille-pain mais je me suis brûlé...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

'tanplan ne mange que du tartare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Au fines herbes seulement.


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je suis vieux-jeu - au feu de bois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au feu de tout bois, plutôt


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
et il y en a beaucoup, par ici?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Des fines-herbes ? Plein !!


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai essayé le grille-pain mais je me suis brûlé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ah, oui, ça arrive souvent : faut retirer les doigts de la petite grille, mais c'est délicat quand on maintient sa tartine pour assurer une parfaite répartition de la chaleur... j'imagine que le problème est d'autant plus complexe avec une entrecôte.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

au feu de tout bois, plutôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Des fines-herbes ? Plein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]





mais les tartares, ça court pas les rues : à cavaler en poussant des cris barbares ils se font chauffer par les flics et finissent hachés menu... (pas brisés menu, attention, ça c'est autre chose)


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]
Higgiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins!!
tiens, à ce propos (magnum), je ne sais même pas qui je connais pour de vrai!


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ah, oui, ça arrive souvent : faut retirer les doigts de la petite grille, mais c'est délicat quand on maintient sa tartine pour assurer une parfaite répartition de la chaleur... j'imagine que le problème est d'autant plus complexe avec une entrecôte.  * 

[/QUOTE]

La cuisine au grille-pain, ce n'est pas à la portée du tout venant, seul les grands chefs maîtrisent...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais bien le mode d'emploi mais mes deux mains gauches ont finis par l'emporter !!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Au fines herbes seulement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention 'tanplan. Les fines herbes, pas par le nez


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

oh!! des doubitchous vapeur au caramel!


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

tiens, à ce propos (magnum), je ne sais même pas qui je connais pour de vrai!  * 

[/QUOTE]







 Koitukoze ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * j'ouvre une page idées cuisine * 

[/QUOTE]

bonne idée !

je suis en plein régime mais je participerai volontiers


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

des gens que j'ai rencontrés vendredi, je ne sais pas qui associer à quel pseudo


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 





mais les tartares, ça court pas les rues : à cavaler en poussant des cris barbares ils se font chauffer par les flics et finissent hachés menu... (pas brisés menu, attention, ça c'est autre chose)  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai déjà bien assez à faire avec la fourrière à mes trousses...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * des gens que j'ai rencontrés vendredi, je ne sais pas qui associer à quel pseudo  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je te trouve un lien où tu pourras retrouver tout le monde...


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

bonne idée !

je suis en plein régime mais je participerai volontiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
on avait ouvert le feu avec les entrecôtes diesel, mais on peut davantage taper dans le tout-venant...
j'ai découvert un nouveau truc génial : les bricks


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je te trouve un lien où tu pourras retrouver tout le monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mercite


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
on avait ouvert le feu avec les entrecôtes diesel, mais on peut davantage taper dans le tout-venant...
j'ai découvert un nouveau truc génial : les bricks  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu devrais ouvrir un thread à ton nom avec ton titre et ton idée à toi qu'elle appartient.
En plus ce sera une nouvelle expérience pour toi !

_Zavez pas vu Oupsy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu devrais ouvrir un thread à ton nom avec ton titre et ton idée à toi qu'elle appartient.
En plus ce sera une nouvelle expérience pour toi !

Zavez pas vu Oupsy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]




je crains de ne pas être sûre de vouloir être la responsable d'une rubrique cuisine!!


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 




je crains de ne pas être sûre de vouloir être la responsable d'une rubrique cuisine!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu fais comme certain : tu lances le sujet et puis tu te barres ailleurs, on entend plus parler de toi sur le thread.
Avec un peu de chance ton sujet fera 4 ou 5 posts.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Zavez pas vu Oupsy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

elle est chez les ketchups


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

elle est chez les ketchups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah zut ! c'est vrai !


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

tu fais comme certain : tu lances le sujet et puis tu te barres ailleurs, on entend plus parler de toi sur le thread.
Avec un peu de chance ton sujet fera 4 ou 5 posts.   * 

[/QUOTE]
et je gagne des points? je change de niveau?


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
mercite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec ce lien, tu devrais pouvoir trouver ton bonheur et par la même occasion voir la trombine d'une partie des personnes qui fréquentent ce bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Photos des Aes


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
et je gagne des points? je change de niveau?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien du tout. Uniquement ta satisfaction personnelle


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 




je crains de ne pas être sûre de vouloir être la responsable d'une rubrique cuisine!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Scarabée et barbarella avait ouvert une cantine un temps mais elle est fermée depuis un moment maintenant...
Il doit encore rester les fourneaux et les casseroles qui prennent la poussière... La cave, elle, est vide depuis longtemps !!


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Rien du tout. Uniquement ta satisfaction personnelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]




et ça c'est pas rien!!!!


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Avec ce lien, tu devrais pouvoir trouver ton bonheur et par la même occasion voir la trombine d'une partie des personnes qui fréquentent ce bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Photos des Aes * 

[/QUOTE]
mercite beaucoupe! je vais voir


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

z'ai reconnu ! mais je ne sais toujours pas qui est qui... c'est pas grave, c'est bien comme ça
(c'est selectissime, de fait, l'AES)


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Scarabée et barbarella avait ouvert une cantine un temps mais elle est fermée depuis un moment maintenant...
Il doit encore rester les fourneaux et les casseroles qui prennent la poussière... La cave, elle, est vide depuis longtemps !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
on doit pouvoir refiler tout ça à un broker...


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * z'ai reconnu ! mais je ne sais toujours pas qui est qui... c'est pas grave, c'est bien comme ça
(c'est selectissime, de fait, l'AES)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Plus la journée avance plus la sélection est sévère. Petite santé s'abstenir


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Scarabée et barbarella avait ouvert une cantine un temps mais elle est fermée depuis un moment maintenant...
Il doit encore rester les fourneaux et les casseroles qui prennent la poussière... La cave, elle, est vide depuis longtemps !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La très très grande classe consiste à réécrire dans un thread inutilisé depuis des mois en faisant comme si de rien...


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Plus la journée avance plus la sélection est sévère. Petite santé s'abstenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai cru comprendre, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'unité n'est pas l'heure mais le litre, c'est ça?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

La très très grande classe consiste à réécrire dans un thread inutilisé depuis des mois en faisant comme si de rien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je me sens vraiment en initiation, là!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci de ce nouveau conseil !


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai cru comprendre, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'unité n'est pas l'heure mais le litre, c'est ça?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi, je n'y suis jamais allé. Cela ne devrait pas tarder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je bois pas d'alcool, alors... vais-je pouvoir m'intégrer.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai cru comprendre, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'unité n'est pas l'heure mais le litre, c'est ça?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu apprends vite.


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

moi, je n'y suis jamais allé. Cela ne devrait pas tarder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je bois pas d'alcool, alors... vais-je pouvoir m'intégrer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va être difficile. Tu pourras toujours faire le service si tu veux.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

moi je ne bois (mange?) pas de guinness, je me demande aussi si je vais pouvoir franchir le cap, des fois que j'aurais le droit d'y aller (quand je serai grande)


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

Je crois qu'il y a un coin halte-garderie. Tu pourras ainsi t'occuper.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je crois qu'il y a un coin halte-garderie. Tu pourras ainsi t'occuper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va être difficile. Tu pourras toujours faire le service si tu veux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un mec qui ne boit pas, c'est la honte pour toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La valeur d'un homme se mesure aux nombres de soirées ivre mort à vomir dans ses draps ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Un mec qui ne boit pas, c'est la honte pour toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La valeur d'un homme se mesure aux nombres de soirées ivre mort à vomir dans ses draps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
je pense qu'il s'agit davantage de théories de l'adaptation : quand le degré d'alcool monte dans le sang, le flux verbal s'accroît exponentiellement jusqu'à un certain niveau au-dela duquel l'homo sapiens, de fait vomit dans ses draps (ou sur tout autre support adéquat) C'est mathématique. de là on peut déduire que l'homo sapiens non bevendens connaîtra les déboires possibles du support adéquat. D'où l'intérêt de faire le service : on s'assure ainsi le port d'un joli tablier.


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

d'ailleurs, je ne bois que du champagne


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * d'ailleurs, je ne bois que du champagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait Madame emma, tu as l'air d'avoir vraiment beaucoup de temps pour écrire des posts!!
Alors que moi je bosse...


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Au fait Madame emma, tu as l'air d'avoir vraiment beaucoup de temps pour écrire des posts!!
Alors que moi je bosse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
... j'ai honte... je ne travaille pas, aujourd'hui...
bon, alors... je vais bronzer/ corriger/ lire à une terrasse.
je ne voudrais pas être la cause d'une baisse de rentabilité de l'entreprise!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Un mec qui ne boit pas, c'est la honte pour toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La valeur d'un homme se mesure aux nombres de soirées ivre mort à vomir dans ses draps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a boire et boire. Qui parle d'excès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant à vomir dans ses draps, je ne connais pas. Certainement le fruit d'une expérience personnelle ?


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
... j'ai honte... je ne travaille pas, aujourd'hui...
bon, alors... je vais bronzer/ corriger/ lire à une terrasse.
je ne voudrais pas être la cause d'une baisse de rentabilité de l'entreprise!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Emma, inscrite depuis seulement 4 jours, et déjà plus de 100 posts avec un nouveau satut : membre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais comment fais-tu


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Quant à vomir dans ses draps, je ne connais pas. Certainement le fruit d'une expérience personnelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
hum ! hum !


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Un mec qui ne boit pas, c'est la honte pour toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La valeur d'un homme se mesure aux nombres de soirées ivre mort à vomir dans ses draps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Biensur que non bonpat.
Il m'arrive aussi de n'y boire que du thé à la menthe dans ces réunions...


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Biensur que non bonpat.
Il m'arrive aussi de n'y boire que du thé à la menthe dans ces réunions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Mooooouuuuuaaaaaarrrrrffffffffff, kécekifo pas lire. Tu veux passer pour un sobre auprès d'Emma ou quoi.


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * z'ai reconnu ! mais je ne sais toujours pas qui est qui... c'est pas grave, c'est bien comme ça
(c'est selectissime, de fait, l'AES)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Avec les liens que je t'ai envoyé par mP, ça devrait être bon maintenant... Tu me remets la miss ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Désolé pour les photos de barbarella, kristof, bonpat... Ils ne sont pas encore venu à l'une de ces réunions sauvages..._


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Mooooouuuuuaaaaaarrrrrffffffffff, kécekifo pas lire. Tu veux passer pour un sobre auprès d'Emma ou quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est trop tard pour ça, vu l'état dans lequel nous étions quand nous nous sommes rencontrés...


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Désolé pour les photos de barbarella, kristof, bonpat... Ils ne sont pas encore venu à l'une de ces réunions sauvages...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Manquerait plus que ça. Pis quoi encore


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * J'ai une énigme, bon, elle est un peu connue, mais elle est bien : quelle serait  la suite de cette suite ?
1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221
1113213211
31131211131221
13211311123113112211
................................................?  * 

[/QUOTE]
11131221133112132113212221
................................................?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Avec les liens que je t'ai envoyé par mP, ça devrait être bon maintenant... Tu me remets la miss ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé pour les photos de barbarella, kristof, bonpat... Ils ne sont pas encore venu à l'une de ces réunions sauvages...



* 

[/QUOTE]

fait péter les liens !


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

fait péter les liens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien parce que c'est vous et que ce ne sont pas mes photos alors...


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

bengilli © 

gognol production 


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

Et moi qui croyait en avoir l'exclusivité


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Emma, inscrite depuis seulement 4 jours, et déjà plus de 100 posts avec un nouveau satut : membre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais comment fais-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oh, je ne sais pas : beaucoup d'agilité, un esprit vif, de la répartie... (ah, que c'est bon : if you don't indulge yourself, nobody will!) -- ou peut-être tout simplement : bavarde... déjà accro...





 j'hésite... 
en tout cas, je suis drôlement contente de ne plus être junior!


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

oh, je ne sais pas : beaucoup d'agilité, un esprit vif, de la répartie... (ah, que c'est bon : if you don't indulge yourself, nobody will!) -- ou peut-être tout simplement : bavarde... déjà accro...





 j'hésite... 
en tout cas, je suis drôlement contente de ne plus être junior!  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi je suis major depuis aujourd'hui et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

moi je suis major depuis aujourd'hui et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Quelle promotion!! congratulations!
On change de statut tous les 100 messages?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
en tout cas, je suis drôlement contente de ne plus être junior!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouch !! Ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Quelle promotion!! congratulations!
On change de statut tous les 100 messages?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Nop, ca depend ... c'est à 100 / 1000 / 3000 / 5000 / 8000
si je me rapelle bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Quelle promotion!! congratulations!
On change de statut tous les 100 messages?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Heureusement non, sinon on arrêterait pas d'arroser ça et on boit déjà bien assez comme ça ici (sauf bonpat biensûr)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Tu trouveras la réponse à ta question dans la "FAQ" des forums._


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu trouveras la réponse à ta question dans la "FAQ" des forums.



* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, FAQ n'est pas le surnom de slug !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Non, FAQ n'est pas le surnom de slug !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

loooool


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ouch !! Ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ce qui est bon, note bien, c'est que finalement on échappe en fait au temps : on grandit à mesure de nos messages, no matter time! 
tiens, quand j'y pense, finalement, j'aurais dû rester junior...


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

Nop, ca depend ... c'est à 100 / 1000 / 3000 / 5000 / 8000
si je me rapelle bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'accélère le rythme alors!!


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

J'accélère le rythme alors!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

chiche


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

J'accélère le rythme alors!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe, y'en a qui on mal tournés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et d'autres qui s'en sont pas remis


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

chiche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
vi!! 30, 40, 100 par jour!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais ouvrir un thread sur lequel je dirai n'importe quoi, mais souvent, et en grande quantité! objectif vétéran dans la semaine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour une fois que j'irai plus vite que bonpat...)


----------



## peel.emma (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Fais gaffe, y'en a qui on mal tournés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et d'autres qui s'en sont pas remis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est grave, docteur? quels sont les effets secondaires? je sens déjà qu'au lieu de parler, je poste...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
 je vais ouvrir un thread sur lequel je dirai n'importe quoi, mais souvent, et en grande quantité!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas ouvrir un thread, quoi !? le reste est sous entendu


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
c'est grave, docteur? quels sont les effets secondaires? je sens déjà qu'au lieu de parler, je poste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quant tu posteras au lieu de penser tu seras mûre...


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu trouveras la réponse à ta question dans la "FAQ" des forums.



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est étonnant que tu n'ai pas proposé un lien direct ou un MP à Emma à ce sujet. Tu fais la gueule 'tanplan


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

_Pfff..._











Tu me prends pour une ONG toi aussi ?


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pfff...











Tu me prends pour une ONG toi aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ONG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ornitorinque Négligemment Gauchiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P'têt bien


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

ONG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ornitorinque Négligemment Gauchiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P'têt bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu confonds les genres maintenant...?


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

Pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouvrier Notoirement Grotesque


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouvrier Notoirement Grotesque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Je préfère ça !!


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vas ouvrir un thread, quoi !? le reste est sous entendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]














Thread, n.masc. de l'anglais thread, "filetage", syn. blabla


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je préfère ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de lien ONG?


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pfff...











Tu me prends pour une ONG toi aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Opinion Non Garantie?


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Opinion Non Garantie?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non ! Orgasme Non Garanti


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
non ! Orgasme Non Garanti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est du vécu ?


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

tssss tsss tssss, ceci est un thread féminin, on y garde tout plein de décence et on ne heurte pas les chastes oreilles de l'initiatrice (qui elle va dire des cochonneries ailleurs!)


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *




tssss tsss tssss, ceci est un thread féminin, on y garde tout plein de décence et on ne heurte pas les chastes oreilles de l'initiatrice (qui elle va dire des cochonneries ailleurs!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ça, où ça ??


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *




tssss tsss tssss, ceci est un thread féminin, on y garde tout plein de décence et on ne heurte pas les chastes oreilles de l'initiatrice (qui elle va dire des cochonneries ailleurs!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Vrazi !!
et puis si le fils de bonpat vient trainer ici ce soir, ça va chauffer chez les Cadets (Roussel) après...!! Mouarff !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est du vécu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé j'avais cru qu'on parlait de toi...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

désolé j'avais cru qu'on parlait de toi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
l'erreur est humaine, c'est bien connu, mais pas "chienne"...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça, où ça ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

elle t'a dit où ?


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

elle t'a dit où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, toujours pas


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, toujours pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mouarff


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça, où ça ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]






 zut, je me suis vendue!!


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

si je tenais le type qui conçoit les notices des tringles à rideaux pour embrasures, je lui ferai subir une série de supplices auxquels j'ai eu tout le temps de penser pendant une heure!


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * si je tenais le type qui conçoit les notices des tringles à rideaux pour embrasures, je lui ferai subir une série de supplices auxquels j'ai eu tout le temps de penser pendant une heure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mon dieu quel horreur !!


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Mon dieu quel horreur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 j'ai tout plein d'idées avec les ciseaux à ongles...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 






 j'ai tout plein d'idées avec les ciseaux à ongles...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je comprend que tu ais rencontré quelques problèmes avec ta tringle... Une paire de ciseaux à ongles, pour le bricolage,, c'est un challenge que je n'oserai pas relever !!


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je comprend que tu es rencontrée quelques problèmes avec ta tringle... Une paire de ciseaux à ongles, pour le bricolage,, c'est un challenge que je n'oserai pas relever !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 vi, mes pour les supplices... yark yark yark!!


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 






 vi, mes pour les supplices... yark yark yark!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Pour ça, on a déjà les énigmes de RV et les devinettes de bonpat...


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Mouarff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne me dis pas que tu as reçu un MP


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ne me dis pas que tu as reçu un MP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien les agents secrets ça !! Toujours à travailler sous couverture et à évoluer dans l'ombre !!


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 






 vi, mes pour les supplices... yark yark yark!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

non... j'ai écrit "mes" pour mais... au secours! j'ai une élévite aiguë!!!!!!
je vais aller dire trois Grevisse et un Larousse, comme pénitence.


----------



## peel.emma (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pour ça, on a déjà les énigmes de RV et les devinettes de bonpat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
et on fait quoi des ciseaux à ongles? (c'est comme dans les énigmes de bonpat, justement : tout détail compte - bon, plus ou moins...)


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est pas la peine, il se débrouille très bien tout seul, il freine même des mains.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dire que je suis passé à coté de ca... Inutile de répondre à de si basses attaques (surtout lorsqu'elles viennent d'un clebs qui a moins de flair que Xav' pour repérer la soie...). Sachez jeune canin que je suis aussi capable de freiner sur le postérieur ou en me jetant dans les bras du premier bipède venu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors Emma... Toujours à la recherche de la poésie ultime, du sonnet parfait?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai cru comprendre, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'unité n'est pas l'heure mais le litre, c'est ça?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu comme les Api- Birthday!


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Dire que je suis passé à coté de ca... * 

[/QUOTE]
T'y as mis le temps mais tu y es quand même arrivé... Ouf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu avais gardé tes rollers pour monter les escaliers ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
T'y as mis le temps mais tu y es quand même arrivé... Ouf...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de quoi me vanter: merci STL! Faut dire aussi que pour faire le lien entre Emma Peel et (beep)... Alors, vieux clebs, la truffe se porte mieux on dirait!


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Faut dire aussi que pour faire le lien entre Emma Peel et (beep)... * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu fais sans doute allusion à ton numéro de "coyotte on ice under the table"...
On t'enlève les plâtres quand ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu fais sans doute allusion à ton numéro de "coyotte on ice under the table"...
On t'enlève les plâtres quand ? * 

[/QUOTE]


Comment oses-tu me parler d'amour toi, hein?
Toi qui n'as pas connu Lola Rastaquouère:
Je lui faisais le plein comme au Latécoère
Qui décolle en vibrant vers les cieux africains.

Elle avait de ces yeux, un vrai chat abyssin
Et ses seins deux sphères
Entre lesquelles j'abandonnais deux mois de salaire
Pour y rouler mon pauvre joint.

Quand dans son sexe cyclopéen
J'enfonçais mon pieu tel l'Ulysse d'Homère,
Je l'avais raide plutôt amère
C'est moi grands dieux qui n'y voyais plus rien...

Dans la moiteur torride de sa croupe d'airain
On pouvait voir éclore des renoncules par-derrière
Et par devant un conifère
Me rappelait un air jamaïcain


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
Alors, vieux clebs, la truffe se porte mieux on dirait!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bien, mais il n'y a pas que  miss peel que tu ais râté...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le mackie a besoin d'être recentré, il s'égare un peu en ce moment...


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 


Comment oses-tu me parler d'amour toi, hein?
Toi qui n'as pas connu Lola Rastaquouère:
Je lui faisais le plein comme au Latécoère
Qui décolle en vibrant vers les cieux africains.

Elle avait de ces yeux, un vrai chat abyssin
Et ses seins deux sphères
Entre lesquelles j'abandonnais deux mois de salaire
Pour y rouler mon pauvre joint.

Quand dans son sexe cyclopéen
J'enfonçais mon pieu tel l'Ulysse d'Homère,
Je l'avais raide plutôt amère
C'est moi grands dieux qui n'y voyais plus rien...

Dans la moiteur torride de sa croupe d'airain
On pouvait voir éclore des renoncules par-derrière
Et par devant un conifère
Me rappelait un air jamaïcain




* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle est dans la compile du momok celle-là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, tout de même, quand on a pas les moyens de s'acheter du viagra ..._


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * le mackie a besoin d'être recentré, il s'égare un peu en ce moment...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si il n'y avait qu'en ce moment... Je suis plutôt indulgent car il vit (le 't' est bien à propos) un age où les fantasmes s'expriment et c'est plutôt sain. J'avoue que les siens sont plutôt étranges mais si il doit m'être redevable à vie (sans 't') d'une activité sexuelle harmonieuse, je suis prêt à faire un geste mais sans les bas, ne voulant surtout pas m'en dégouter. Si nous laissons de côté le(s) bas il reste donc le haut. Cela est-il suffisant?

Pour le hollyday on ice under the table, j'avoue avoir eu ce soir là quelques plaques de verglas sur ma route. La météo n'est plus ce qu'elle était depuis que les missiles tracent dans l'azur, et il faut bien avouer que ma vésicule bilière n'est plus ce qu'elle fut (dans les deux sens). Après, ce sera je suppose le tour de la prostate. Impossible d'attraper la queue de Mickey qui se balance au dessus des petits avions. Le manège n'offre pas de tours gratuits. Comme disait Voltaire, je meurs au détail. Moi qui révait d'un ultime sursaut orgasmique avant le grand vide je dois visiblement me rendre à l'évidence: il ne sera ni alcoolique ni sexuel, mais bon, on ne peut pas avoir été louveteau et le rester. Je n'ai plus qu'a observer les touffes de poils qui me restent dans la main au petit matin et me dire que ce sont les miens.

Les loups boient, les chiens aboient.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Pour le hollyday on ice under the table ....... ce sont les miens.

Les loups boient, les chiens aboient.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu soldes ta place de premier Membre érectile du 01 Style ?
Je suis un peu raide là mais si tu me fais un prix, je suis preneur !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Si il n'y avait qu'en ce moment... Je suis plutôt indulgent car il vit (le 't' est bien à propos) un age où les fantasmes s'expriment et c'est plutôt sain. J'avoue que les siens sont plutôt étranges mais si il doit m'être redevable à vie (sans 't') d'une activité sexuelle harmonieuse, je suis prêt à faire un geste mais sans les bas, ne voulant surtout pas m'en dégouter. Si nous laissons de côté le(s) bas il reste donc le haut. Cela est-il suffisant?
* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon, une fois passé au goudron et roulé dans les plumes d'oie, on ne distinguera plus le haut du bas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai un doute tout à coup... La chasse est-elle encore ouverte ? Je ne voudrai pas être accusé de braconnage... Il me reste sinon encore un peu de "8" et plein de "12", si tu veux.
Pour donner un peu de piquant à l'affaire, je propose qu'on l'attache à un pied de table avec un élastique, que la cible ne soit pas trop statique...


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Alors Emma... Toujours à la recherche de la poésie ultime, du sonnet parfait?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

enfin! amok! c'est Zweig,n et une maladie, mais bon, puisque j'ai du flair, je passe.
Je cherche, l'alexandrin parfait tement équilibré, la cadence et le mot, unique, absolu, à la Borges...


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Un peu comme les Api- Birthday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 (chut...)


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Pas de quoi me vanter: merci STL! Faut dire aussi que pour faire le lien entre Emma Peel et (beep)... Alors, vieux clebs, la truffe se porte mieux on dirait!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pourtant, il y a des tas de passerelles possibles...
(et après ça, j'arrête de parler toute seule) Et pour amok?


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu fais sans doute allusion à ton numéro de "coyotte on ice under the table"...
On t'enlève les plâtres quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
tout cela reste fort énigmatique... (je continue à parler toute seule, tiens...)


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * (je continue à parler toute seule, tiens...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca commence toujours comme ça au début. Ensuite, il n'y a qu'à regarder l'état de 'tanplan pour comprendre...


----------



## peel.emma (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ca commence toujours comme ça au début. Ensuite, il n'y a qu'à regarder l'état de 'tanplan pour comprendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 Donc, si je comprends bien, au début on parler tout seul, et après on continue, mais en croyant qu'on parle aux autres? c'est bien  ça?


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *  (je continue à parler toute seule, tiens...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu le fais bien...


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ca commence toujours comme ça au début. Ensuite, il n'y a qu'à regarder l'état de 'tanplan pour comprendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce matin, c'est encore un peu flou...


----------



## peel.emma (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu le fais bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mercite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais cela n'éclaircit en rien le sens de tous ces messages énigmatiques... Décidément, MacG, c'est tout questions, interrogations, problématiques profondes et tout et tout


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *  enfin! amok!    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime bien quand ca commence comme ca!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> c'est Zweig,n et une maladie, mais bon, puisque j'ai du flair, je passe.
Je cherche, l'alexandrin parfait tement équilibré, la cadence et le mot, unique, absolu, à la Borges...
   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Essaie: "Ohmmmmmmmmm".


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce matin, c'est encore un peu flou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce matin, 12h09  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle est belle la france.


----------



## peel.emma (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Essaie: "Ohmmmmmmmmm".  * 

[/QUOTE]






 Et voilà, on attend, on attend, on sait qu'il y a un mythe parlant, et on s'entend donner quoi, en guise de vade mecum, d'épée magique, de pièce d'argent, de que sais-je encore? un ohmmmmm. 
(note bien, j'ai essayé avec Fahmmmmmmmmm", ça marche moins bien)


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ce matin, 12h09  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle est belle la france.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Et ce _matin_, c'est pas plus net...


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ce matin, 12h09  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle est belle la france.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

sisi, en plus il fait beau ...


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et ce matin, c'est pas plus net... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as encore la marque de l'oreiller sur la joue gauche ?


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
(note bien, j'ai essayé avec Fahmmmmmmmmm", ça marche moins bien)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Normal. Avec ca, rien ne fonctionne correctement, bien au contraire.


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

Tout ça ne vaut pas un bon _AAaaaaawwwwwwooooOOOOUUUUUU_ sous la lune blonde !!


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

J'aime bien quand ca commence comme ca! * 

[/QUOTE]

Et la majuscule alors ?!


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 






 Et voilà, on attend, on attend, on sait qu'il y a un mythe parlant, et on s'entend donner quoi, en guise de vade mecum, d'épée magique, de pièce d'argent, de que sais-je encore? un ohmmmmm. 
(note bien, j'ai essayé avec Fahmmmmmmmmm", ça marche moins bien)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
L'acuponcture pour la lévitation, ça marche aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_On peut se passer d'acuponcteur et préférer à ce dernier l'emploi d'un cactus... C'est "bio" et recyclable !!

_


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Normal. Avec ca, rien ne fonctionne correctement, bien au contraire. * 

[/QUOTE]

Youououpps !! ça gratouille mon oreille ce que tu dis là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je peux aisément  retourner le compliment...


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

certains cactus amènent même à la lévitation interne... on ne citera pas de nom...


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
... Après, ce sera je suppose le tour de la prostate. * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ben tu vois ... tu voulais pas me croire avec ses histoires de prostate ... Le loup ivre-mort a malgré tout tendu l'oreille pour retenir quelques discussions ???





_quelqu'un sait où est passé Higgins ?_


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * 

quelqu'un sait où est passé Higgins ? * 

[/QUOTE]

_On le cherche..._


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

C'est peut-être fait bouffer par Zeus et Apollon...


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * Ah ben tu vois ... tu voulais pas me croire avec ses histoires de prostate ... Le loup ivre-mort a malgré tout tendu l'oreille pour retenir quelques discussions ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Histoire(s) de prostate ou pas, je ne crois jamais les jeunes filles qui se frottent à moi dans les soirées parisiennes!


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Histoire(s) de prostate ou pas, je ne crois jamais les jeunes filles qui se frottent à moi dans les soirées parisiennes!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oooohhh bennnn ..
C'est pas moi ! c'est le lapin de "rage against..." qui t'a hypnotisé !


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas moi ! c'est le lapin de "rage against..." qui t'a hypnotisé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien ça le "hic" !! On avait dit : pas d'armes interdites par la convention de Genève... Y-en a qui sont sous les bombes aujourd'hui pour bien moins que ça.


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

et dans quel article Monsieur le donneur de leçons, avez-vous vu que le lapin hypnotique et le cochon rose moqueur étaient des armes de destruction massive ?!


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * et dans quel article Monsieur le donneur de leçons, avez-vous vu que le lapin hypnotique et le cochon rose moqueur étaient des armes de destruction massive ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi pas un poisson d'avril aussi tient...


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi pas un poisson d'avril aussi tient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est le poisson du 2 avril qui est le plus toxique !!!
MOUARFFFFFFFF !!!


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * 
C'est le poisson du 2 avril qui est le plus toxique !!!
MOUARFFFFFFFF !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]
Sûr que passé une journée à l'air libre, accroché dans le dos, ça vaut bien le gaz moutarde !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Histoire(s) de prostate ou pas, je ne crois jamais les jeunes filles qui se frottent à moi dans les soirées parisiennes!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as plus de collier anti-puce...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Les bains de boue, ça marche aussi..._


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
T'as plus de collier anti-puce...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les bains de boue, ça marche aussi...






* 

[/QUOTE]

ou alors ça :


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2003)

Tu as de bons yeux, RV: pense aux vieux!


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2003)

et Emma, dans quelle étrange aventure est-elle encore partie pour déserter ainsi ces lieux?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * et Emma, dans quelle étrange aventure est-elle encore partie pour déserter ainsi ces lieux?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Elle a sûrement d'autres Loups à fouetter...


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2003)

d'autres canins, tu veux dire!


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Tu as de bons yeux, RV: pense aux vieux!  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai que c'est petit


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est vrai que c'est petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il a juste de quoi traiter une oreille là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est le kit p'tit Loup ça... Pour l'Amok le modèle familliale s'impose.


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est le kit p'tit Loup ça... Pour l'Amok le modèle familliale s'impose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui il faut augmenter le dosage


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui il faut augmenter le dosage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Un peu de moutarde sous la queue suffira...


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Un peu de moutarde sous la queue suffira... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ce ne sont pas des puces trop combatives


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ce ne sont pas des puces trop combatives  * 

[/QUOTE]
La parisienne ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne faut pas se fier aus apparences...


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
La parisienne ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne faut pas se fier aus apparences... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle a le palais délicat...


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

olalalalalalalalalala, il s'en est passé des choses et des trucs!


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

avec en plus un vrai thème : ce qui pique et gratte et chatouille. 





(m'en fous, j'ai pas de prostate)


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * olalalalalalalalalala, il s'en est passé des choses et des trucs! 

* 

[/QUOTE]
kes tu crois... On chaume pas !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *





(m'en fous, j'ai pas de prostate)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait dommage...


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce serait dommage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
d'après ce que j'ai compris de la prostate, ça sert essentiellement à ne se faire remarquer que quand ça déconne : les gens ne parlent jamais de leur prostate sauf pour se la faire enlever. Par exemple, on dit volontiers : oh, tu as bonne mine, tu as le visage hâlé. Mais jamais personne ne dit : oh, quelle belle prostate, tu dois être en forme, toi!
Parfois, aussi, on dit qu'on a mal à l'estomac, des trucs comme ça, mais les gens ne disent pas : j'ai mal à la prostate. donc ça ne se sent pas, ça s'enlève...
Je me demande si ça existe, tiens, d'ailleurs...


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 

Je me demande si ça existe, tiens, d'ailleurs...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne pense pas que cela te soit très utile d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ou alors il faut que je change de lunettes tout de suite !!_


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
ça ne se sent pas, ça s'enlève...
* 

[/QUOTE]

En général, quand ça sent, il est temps de consulter et d'envisager de prendre une concession pour la-dite prostate et de consulter un spécialiste de la tuyauterie parce qu'elle ne va plus faire long feu...


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

Ça existe les CAP prostate ?


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ça existe les CAP prostate ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on parle de la crise de l'emploi, mais c'est tout conneries et compagnie : c'est le manque d'idées qui nous tue.
un bon CAP prostate et hop! c'est le marché de l'emploi qui redémarre (on pourrait aussi envisager des spécialités post-BTS)


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *










on parle de la crise de l'emploi, mais c'est tout conneries et compagnie : c'est le manque d'idées qui nous tue.
un bon CAP prostate et hop! c'est le marché de l'emploi qui redémarre (on pourrait aussi envisager des spécialités post-BTS)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Terminé la plomberie au noir...
Bonjour les stages en maison de retraite !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2003)

Il est intéressant de comparer la problématique de la prostate dont, il est vrai, on ne parle jamais, avec le problème de nos animaux de compagnie...
En effet, quand vous sortez votre chien, vous trouverez toujours un passant qui vous dira "Oh, quel beau chien... de quelle race s'agit-il ???".
Mais avez-vous déjà entendu quelqu'un vous aborder au sujet de votre ténia préféré et vous dire :"Tidju, ça c'est du ténia ! Quelle longueur a t'il etc... ...".
Et pourtant, il est si attachant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Il est de ces injustices....


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Il est intéressant de comparer la problématique de la prostate dont, il est vrai, on ne parle jamais, avec le problème de nos animaux de compagnie...
(...) Il est de ces injustices.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Les gens se laissent trop souvent aveugler par les choses faciles, superficielles et le regard qu'ils posent sur le monde s'en ressent. Oui, il faut décidément s'engager dans la voie de la réhabilitation de la prostate comme du ténia, trop méconnus et injustement décriés.


----------



## peel.emma (3 Avril 2003)

Je place 
une épitaphe
sur ce qui fut mon premier thread

Requiat in pace 

(c'est bon de vous avoir tous rencontrés)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
Oui, il faut décidément s'engager dans la voie de la réhabilitation de la prostate comme du ténia, trop méconnus et injustement décriés. 
* 

[/QUOTE]
...je propose donc la création d'une "association de défense et de réhabilitation de la prostate et du ténia" avec magazine mensuel, site Web, et merchandising du type housse à prostate, chaussons pour ténia etc...
Je suis outré : voilà un animal charmant qui a une vie de m.... alors que de tous temps, il a été le précurseur du "Seigneur des anneaux" ... Arrrfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a de ces injustices !!!


----------



## Amok (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * il a été le précurseur du "Seigneur des anneaux"  * 

[/QUOTE]

Eratum: Saigneur des anneaux (NDT).


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

La bague au doigt suffit bien !!


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

Il était une fois, un ver très solitaire, genre poor lonesome worm - not so far from home (but who knows what home is for this kind of worm?), qui soupirait d'amour pour une crapelle, c'est-à-dire (pour les béotiens) la femelle du crapaud : le malheureux avait lu trop de contes de fée, mais dans des versions très modernes, très queer, il se disait que le coup du prince charmant = crapaud, ça pouvait se retourner aisément en crapelle = princesse.
Lance le dé : 
1 ou 4) il tenta de lui passer l'anneau à la patte - pour suivre la suggestion de tanplan qui ne parlair peut-être pas de cela - (mais va trouver un doigt de crapelle?)
2 ou 5) il avait malheureusement mal suivi les cours de biolo (faut dire qu'il n'était pas dans une position très confortable) : crapelle, crapaud, c'est très subtil comme distinction 
3 ou 6) son légitime propriétaire inquiet de ses velléités d'indépendance s'exila en un lointain pays d'Oraitn dont nous ne citerons pas le nom pour rester politiquement correct, afin d'écrire ses mémoires : les "mille et un anneaux", plus tard vulgarisés sous le nom de "seigneur des anneaux"


----------



## obi wan (21 Avril 2003)

ou la la...


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

faut juste lancer le dé...


----------



## obi wan (21 Avril 2003)

j'ai fait 6, le propriétaire s'en va donc vers son destin d'écrivain... mais SAURON nous ce qu'il adviendra du ver ???


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * j'ai fait 6, le propriétaire s'en va donc vers son destin d'écrivain... mais SAURON nous ce qu'il adviendra du ver ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Là s'ouvre un nouveau champ de possibles

1 ou 4) Le possesseur du ver-muse décide, pour cacher l'usurpation de propriété intellectuelle, de subir une intervention chirurgicale qui extirpe notre solitaire mais le prive du même coup de sa prostate (il existe de fait des liens inexplorés entre les deux)
2 ou 5) l'écrivain et son worm au sommet du succès rencontrent aux Bahams Sue ellen qui, privée e la garde de John Ross, rêve de se venger de JR
3 ou 6)  L'écrivain à succès, habité par son inspiration ou la culpabilité (c'est avant son analyse) tombe sous le charme d'une crapelle au chant envoûtant


----------



## obi wan (21 Avril 2003)

c'est un 4.... l'écrivain gardera-t-il son worm commme animal de compagnie, histoire que des liens se tissent avec le problème de thebig ???


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * c'est un 4.... l'écrivain gardera-t-il son worm commme animal de compagnie, histoire que des liens se tissent avec le problème de thebig ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On relance le dé
1 ou 4) le worm, sauvagement (quoiqu'en toute aseptie) extirpé, entreprend d'écrire ses mémoires, révélant (chez un éditeur concurrent) l'usurpation de l'écrivain
2 ou 5) le worm enfin libéré rencontre thebig autour d'un café et lui révèle que la prostate est une vue de l'esprit - ce qui ruine le plan marketing-produits dérivés (notre worm ne se fait pas que des amis)
3 ou 6) L'écrivain finalement révélé, reconnaissant son erreur et sa culpabimité (surtout depuis qu'il n' plus de prostate)  se pacse avec son worm.


----------



## obi wan (21 Avril 2003)

ça commence mal... cassé sur 3 et 5... ça nous ferai un pacs entre thebig et un vers après une rencontre dans un café...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je relance le dé... 5
ce sera la désillusion pour the big. il en reste prostré


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * ça commence mal... cassé sur 3 et 5... ça nous ferai un pacs entre thebig et un vers après une rencontre dans un café...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je relance le dé... 5
ce sera la désillusion pour the big. il en reste prostré  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu dur, le cassé, mais on n'échappe pas au hasard des dés. Prostré, prostration, nous ne pouvons prendre en compte le sentiment personnel puisqu'il s'agit du Grand Jeu.
A partir de là s'engage un truc vraiment subtil, mais il faut encore s'en remettre au hasard
1 ou 4) thebig, lance un contrat sur le worm pour annuler les révélations et poursuivre la conquête de nouveaux marchés. Il embauche Modiano sur une campagne de pub.
2 ou 5) thebig s'éprend follement du worm (qui pourtant n'oublie pas sa crapelle, mais thebig pense, probalbement à juste titre, que c'est par pur arrivisme) et ils lancent ensemble une collection de haute couture
3 ou 6) Emma va dormir parce qu'il est tard et que tout le monde à cette heure, worm insluded, fait de jolis rêves déés.


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * 
3 ou 6) Emma va dormir parce qu'il est tard et que tout le monde à cette heure, worm insluded, fait de jolis rêves déés.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était effectivement le cas, bien aidé par la berceuse de 1h52


----------

